# Mite vs mite control



## jonsl (Jul 16, 2016)

This was posted on the Welcome page by a new member. (Thanks Bob Fortner!) Looks interesting as biological control for varroa. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcVbtplV9oQ


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

42$ per hive  maby I should start razing mites instead 
http://www.beeculture.com/just-mite-work/


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

It’s been in circulation for a couple years now (your vid link was released in 2015). The draw back is the good mites live in media, rather shy and won’t tend to circulate in the hive.
There’s been a few folks that wanted to order them here, haven’t heard any follow up.


----------



## Kramertep1635 (Apr 6, 2017)

Anybody use the green drone frames?


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

Instead of using green frames just do as Lauri does, cut plastic foundation in half fit into the middle of your frame and let your bees draw it out. You mostly end up with worker cells on the foundation and drone cells either side. To cull the drone brood just cut it out with a knife then return the frame to the hive and they will do it all over again.
Johno


----------



## Qvox (May 21, 2015)

rwlaw said:


> It’s been in circulation for a couple years now (your vid link was released in 2015). The draw back is the good mites live in media, rather shy and won’t tend to circulate in the hive.
> There’s been a few folks that wanted to order them here, haven’t heard any follow up.


It's been around for 5 or 6 years. It's expensive, and has produced inconsistent, mixed results. The mites don't want to stay in the hive.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

I think it is a good game for the people selling them! You just know that they are going to "talk it up". I know of one person who tried it in Ontario but the experiment was short lived. It requires a whole nother species management program.


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

Mite vs mite - just another pie-in-the-sky dream that didn't work.


----------

